# Anyone heard of these Michigan breeders?



## CypressJB (Jun 14, 2013)

Maybe this is just me, but I wouldn't want all the restrictions Bean Creek has. Seems absurd.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I see no mention of clearances on Bean Creek's website. They never bothered to register at least one of their dogs, the first male on the page AND they breed goldendoodles  Keep looking.

Incomplete clearances on OFA for Robertson's. In addition to hips and elbows for several generations, you also want to see annual eye clearances from a veterinary opthamologist and a heart clearance from a veterinary cardiologist. They may have hard copies of these clearances, so you will need to ask for them. If they can't provide them, keep looking. 

I think you can do better than either of these breeders. You have Asoros Goldens in Michigan and My Buddy now, as well, just to name two.


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you! It's been tough looking for dogs below $1,000....I know you have to pay a lot for a quality dog but it's hard!! Thanks for the advice though; I've heard Arosos mentioned quite a bit. I will keep looking and saving.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Just wanted to let you know to be very careful and do lots of homework. In my recent puppy mill work I have located 18 PM's in Hillsdale, MI so far. They're in the boonies so nobody stops them.


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow....I will keep that in mind! Thank you!


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

Asoros is a really reputable breeder. There a few people on this website who have gotten puppies from her and they have all been very satisfied. Last I heard her puppies are $1,200. I think she is going to have some puppies this fall.


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

I live in MI and I've never heard of them, and I did a lot of research before I got my Chloe from Green Acres. As Sunset mentioned in her message, Asoros is very reputable, as is Green Acres, Wynwood, and Kokopelli. I don't know much about Millstone, although their website cites clearances.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hate to say this, but all of the breeders I can think of who are doing everything the right way.... are charging at least $1200 here in MI.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

There are breeders charging less that do it right, BUT....they don't have websites and you likely have to have a personal connection to get one of those pups. Call the puppy referral people for the nearest Golden clubs. That is the BEST way to find a litter.


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the advice everyone! I'll definitely call the puppy referral when the time gets closer.


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

I got Diesel from a lady named Beth Ttacia in Evart. She breeds once a year. Last year the litter was born June 25 and we brought Diesel home on August 28. Could try her....


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is the link for the GRCA Puppy Referral-you can search by State or Region, lots of very good useful information on this site that will help you make an informed decision too.

Golden Retriever Club of America GRCA: AKC National Breed Club


Puppy Referral Link:

Golden Retriever Puppies: GRCA Puppy Referral: Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA) Find your Golden Retriever Pupppy Here

Best of luck in your search


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

I've been doing some more research and came across Dogwood Goldens in Harrison, MI. They seem to have all their health clearances for their dogs and they're planning to breed spring 2014 which would work nicely with my time frame. Has anyone had experience or heard about this breeder? Thank you!


----------



## Brooke1014 (Jun 22, 2013)

Just out of curiousity, are there any breeders you have definitely ruled out? We are looking for a Golden and it seems like there are a lot of breeders in MI.


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

I've ruled out the first two I mentioned in my first post because they didn't seem to have the proper health clearances for their dogs. I haven't ruled out any others yet but I would if they didn't have all health clearances. I've been emailing around to ask several breeders about this and then deciding so I would suggest doing that!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Dogwood - I know somebody with a golden from there.... she's owned by a very experienced trainer so that does make a huge difference, but I've always thought she was a very sweet little dog.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

And as an idea on the price front, put $150/month into a savings account now and you will have saved enough for a well bred pup from a dedicated breeder doing full clearances and doing something with their dogs to prove their quality, and some extra to pay all of those initial vet bills and such! With my horde, I do something similar on an ongoing basis to have an emergency fund for vet bills--costs me less than buying pet insurance for each of them, and can be used on any of them!


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

That's definitely a good idea. I'll have to start my own puppy account.


----------



## D_IN_GR (May 16, 2013)

Brooke1014 said:


> Just out of curiousity, are there any breeders you have definitely ruled out? We are looking for a Golden and it seems like there are a lot of breeders in MI.


I can name one you should rule out. I unfortunately got a puppy with severe hip dysplasia (my thread is below). The breeder didn't honor her warranty; she is fairly well respected.
I'm not outing her publicly but I will identify her in a PM.

She hasn't been listed in this thread so far so no worries.

Good luck with you search.
D_IN_GR



http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...on/176690-couple-questions-hip-dysplasia.html


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

D_IN_GR will you let me know in a PM? I'm curious. Thanks so much!


----------



## D_IN_GR (May 16, 2013)

Nally said:


> D_IN_GR will you let me know in a PM? I'm curious. Thanks so much!


No problem PM sent.


----------



## Brooke1014 (Jun 22, 2013)

D_IN_GR said:


> No problem PM sent.


Thanks so much for the heads up! I'm so sorry to read about the problems you've had


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

D_IN_GR said:


> No problem PM sent.


Oh no I didn't get it! Do you have to have a certain amount of posts to receive PM's too?


----------



## D_IN_GR (May 16, 2013)

Nally said:


> Oh no I didn't get it! Do you have to have a certain amount of posts to receive PM's too?


Oopps sorry someone else sent me a PM I was thinking that was you; I didn't look closely enough. PM sent.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

JMO - Dont wait...call now...even breeders & dogs that come from Club referrals still need to be verified...and the wait lists can fill up fast...



Nally said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone! I'll definitely call the puppy referral when the time gets closer.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

sunset said:


> Asoros is a really reputable breeder. There a few people on this website who have gotten puppies from her and they have all been very satisfied. Last I heard her puppies are $1,200. I think she is going to have some puppies this fall.


Couldn't be happier with Abby, she came from Asoros last fall. Yes she is getting $1200.00 a puppy but they are from great stock. Would I buy another one from Asoro's, I for sure would with even a second thought. My Abby is a Rockstar according to her trainer, I have lots of people who want to know where she came from. The trainer finally got tired of people asking about her so he had a small card made up with Asoro's name and number. He told me for the first month that she was a rockstar and I just kinda blew him off, thinking he was just being nice. One day he stop me and said Mike I don't think you understand how smart Abby is, in his own words I have trained a lot of dogs over the years and lots of Goldens and Ms Abby is by far the best I have ever worked with. Now with that said she can be a bit stubborn at time.



Mike


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

flykelley said:


> Couldn't be happier with Abby, she came from Asoros last fall. Yes she is getting $1200.00 a puppy but they are from great stock. Would I buy another one from Asoro's, I for sure would with even a second thought. My Abby is a Rockstar according to her trainer, I have lots of people who want to know where she came from. The trainer finally got tired of people asking about her so he had a small card made up with Asoro's name and number. He told me for the first month that she was a rockstar and I just kinda blew him off, thinking he was just being nice. One day he stop me and said Mike I don't think you understand how smart Abby is, in his own words I have trained a lot of dogs over the years and lots of Goldens and Ms Abby is by far the best I have ever worked with. Now with that said she can be a bit stubborn at time.
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the referral!


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Dianne with Gazebo Goldens has very nice dogs and I would reccomend her. I have also heard great things about Asoro's. (I just don't have any personal experience with them). 
PM sent about some of the other "kennels" mentioned in this thread.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry! Don't have enough posts to send PM's yet.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Nally said:


> Thanks for the referral!


With that said her dogs go quickly, so if you want one you need to talk to Ilene as soon as possible. Good Luck.

Mike


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

timberdoodle said:


> Sorry! Don't have enough posts to send PM's yet.


That's okay! I'll wait patiently haha.


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

flykelley said:


> With that said her dogs go quickly, so if you want one you need to talk to Ilene as soon as possible. Good Luck.
> 
> Mike



Thanks! I'm on her waiting list for next year as of now!


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Kelore is in Michigan now but the pet price is well over 1200..... My sister has a puppy from Dogwood and he is smart as a whip!


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

vleffingwell said:


> Kelore is in Michigan now but the pet price is well over 1200..... My sister has a puppy from Dogwood and he is smart as a whip!


Thanks! I'm glad there are some people who know about Dogwood out there...I was curious.


----------



## michigander (Sep 27, 2013)

D_IN_GR said:


> No problem PM sent.


Hi D in GR,

I am currently starting my research to find a reputable breeder in Michigan to get my first golden retriever puppy within the next year. I came across your story and am wondering if in a PM you would be able to offer me advice based on this experience you had, particularly since you mentioned that the breeder you had this experience with is one that is generally mentioned positively on this site. Or at least just a heads up that I may want to be wary of whoever that breeder is? (Also, if anyone else has warnings they would like to share, please PM me.)

Thank you!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Michigander.... you may want to contact the FDGRC referral. I believe there are some litters right now... 

I doubt they'd refer any bad or shady breeders.  

There are a couple breeders who have been brought up in a positive way on this forum who would NOT be referred by those ladies.


----------



## michigander (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you, Megora! I appreciate that and will do that!


----------

